# Smoking shrimp



## JGDean

I have 3 lbs of rather large shrimp. I have a natural gas grill and hickory chips . Does anyone have a clue on how to "smoke" shrimp?


----------



## Andy M.

Soak the hickory chips in water for at least 30 minutes.
Skewer the shrimp
Start the grill and preheat it
Add the soaked wood chips wrapped in foil or on a disposable foil plate.
Place the chips under the cooking surface right on the lava rocks or metal bars.
When the smoke starts in earnest, add the shrimp and turn the heat down to med-low.
Don't overcook the shrimp!


----------



## jminion

You will be much better off grilling shrimp rather than smoking them. Smoking will dry out the finshed product. You could add some smoke during he grilling but shrimp are best cooked quickly and not over cooked.
Jim


----------



## JGDean

*shrimp*

I'll try grilling them with the chips going as well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Andy M.

JGDean said:
			
		

> I'll try grilling them with the chips going as well. Thanks for the info.


 
That's what I was trying to describe to you.  Grilling them at a lower temp allows the smoke more time to get on the shrimp before the shrimp is done.  IF you grill at high temp, the shrimp will be done in a minute.


----------



## patch

*Smoking Shrimp*



			
				JGDean said:
			
		

> I have 3 lbs of rather large shrimp. I have a natural gas grill and hickory chips . Does anyone have a clue on how to "smoke" shrimp?



There's an illustrated recipe on my website for Smoked Prawns (that's what we call your "shrimp") with a mango salsa, which I wrote for my newspaper column a couple of years back. It's at 
http://www.cookingdownunder.com/courses/fish/rfsmprawns.htm
and it's easy enough to make. If you don't have mangos, try another tropical fruit.

Good luck...


----------



## JGDean

Tried your recipe. Came out great. I did add a little cayanne pepper to the mango mixture though ; - )


----------



## patch

JGDean said:
			
		

> Tried your recipe. Came out great. I did add a little cayanne pepper to the mango mixture though ; - )



Glad it worked well for you. My husband is with you on the salsa - he always likes a bit more heat than I add. I don't have an asbestos mouth though I like the after-effects of a good jolt of heat once my mouth returns to normal.


----------



## Banana Brain

They'll probably be moister (and tastier) if you add butter.


----------



## kiteruss

Grilled garlic shrimp skewers recipe below. Simple and straightforward. Good with or without wood smoke.

http://www.kalamazoogourmet.com/recipe06-2.php?recipe=41

Cheers,

Russ


----------



## VeraBlue

I once made tea smoked shrimp.   I did this in the house, too.  In a large stock pot, place several sheets of foil on the bottom.  Sprinkle 1/2 cup loose tea leaves on the foil.  Place the shrimp above the tea, in a steamer rack, preferrably, cover tightly.   Turn the heat on medium and let the tea leaves smoke.   The shrimp was incredibly moist and flavourful.


----------

